# Just starting with goat milk soap



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Is there a nice simple recipe for goat milk soap that i can start with? I'd really love a recipe with oatmeal in it. Nothing too fancy, just something I can use to try out making it with milk. I have the milk frozen already into cubes.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

You can use just about any simple soap recipe and substitute the goat's milk for water.

http://www.millersoap.com/soapallveg.html


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Thank you. Do I substitute ALL the water for milk or only a certain percentage?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I woul use milk for all of the liquid. Sometimes I use cream for half of the liquid and water for the other half, and add the cream at thin trace. The cream doesn't scorch that way.


----------

